# Current Kaguya vs. Danzo, Minato, Prime Hiruzen, Prime Nagato, KM Kakashi



## DaVizWiz (Jun 5, 2014)

*Location*: Konoha Crater
*Distance*: 200m
*Knowledge*: None for Kaguya, Full for "Ninja"
*Mindset*: IC
*Restrictions*: None

*Stipulations*: Minato and Hiruzen start with DRS activated, Danzo starts with his eye unwrapped and Izanagi activated, Nagato starts with CST charged, Kakashi starts with his eye unwrapped free-falling 100m above Kaguya in a Kyuubi Cloak, all combatants are tagged by Minato (including Kaguya)

Can they seal (DRS), put her under mind control (Koto), manage to pull out her soul (Human Path) or warp her into the dimension forever (Kamui)? 

CAN THIS WITCH BE DEFEATED BY HAX?


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 5, 2014)

Nope. they die, horribly, still.
Nothing bellow Hashirama is even getting within 40 ft of Kaguya


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 5, 2014)

It's a bit soon for this thread since we've seen very little feats from Kaguya but . .

Didn't she hair-blitz Naruto and Sasuke? Both of them are leagues faster than any of these shinobi, so they all get blitz'd before they have any time to even think of using their techniques.

Also, depending on the time of the day she could just cast Infinite Tsukuyomi and end them all at once. With the Byakugan it is also impossible to ambush her, so Hiraishin's attempts will be made futile. There's also the fact that she is the Juubi's Jinchuuriki and is thus immensely durable, resilient and possesses powerful regenerative abilities. Nothing these shinobi have could ever put her down. Nagato will never get close enough/live long enough to soul rip her, I doubt Koto would work on someone with all three Doujutsu (although it's feats are already few and far between - there's no way of telling if it could mind control someone into letting themselves be defeated mid battle) and DRS and Kamui aren't quick enough.

Kaguya stomps them.​​


----------



## bleakwinter (Jun 5, 2014)

While we know she's extremely powerful, she has no feats. If we're to assume that she has the collective powers of all three Doujutsu as well as Chakra greater than juubi, then she wins effortlessly (i.e Continent-sized Kamui, unbreakable mass tsukuyomi, landscape-altering Shinra Tensei).


----------



## Jagger (Jun 5, 2014)

Kaguya literally teletransported Naruto and co. (or maybe it's some sort of illusion, it's possible).

Team 2 dies a horribly death. I doubt Danzo's Kotoamatsukami is powerful enough to put under control the single most haxed character that ever existed in Naruverse.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2014)

Kaguya hair rapes them.


----------



## Ether (Jun 5, 2014)

Kaguya stomps.
Just her hair alone blitzed Current Naruto and Sasuke and she can suck chakra with ease.

She was stated to be stronger than the juubi too and have more chakra than it. 

She has all 3 doujutsu to resist KA, she can dodge kamui, she can dodge Minato, and just speed blitz everybody with her hair. She can put them all to rest with I.T.

She just murders them all.


----------



## Psp123789 (Jun 5, 2014)

Kaguya hair raped both Naruto and Sasuke who as a team are on par or stronger than the SO6P. Team 2 is going to get molested.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 5, 2014)

based on what we have seen in the last chapter,,
kaguya  stomps them with utmost  ease


----------



## Kyu (Jun 5, 2014)

Kaguya > Hagoromo >> Naruto~Sasuke >>>>>>>> Every shinobi on team 2 ITT


Guess who wins?


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2014)

Kaguya is as close to omnipotent as you can fucking get in the Naruto-verse. Hagoromo, the guy who created the moon on his deathbed, outright admitted inferiority to his mother and I'm pretty sure he would shitstomp these guys.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2014)

Kaguya stomps.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jun 6, 2014)

Kaguya hair rapes, hyuga for the win


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 6, 2014)

itachi soloes this shit ez

"he's completely invincible" kaguya knew this better than anyone else


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 6, 2014)

Prime Hiruzen solos them all with Monkey Sage Mode


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jun 6, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> It's a bit soon for this thread since we've seen very little feats from Kaguya but . .
> 
> Didn't she hair-blitz Naruto and Sasuke? Both of them are leagues faster than any of these shinobi, so they all get blitz'd before they have any time to even think of using their techniques.
> 
> ...


Kaguya is tagged, along with everyone else, and Kakashi starts in a KM cloak above Kaguya free falling, unlikely all of them are blitzed at start battle especially considering Kaguya has no knowledge on any of them, or their power scales, and Danzo is unkillable for 10 minutes, she even let Indra and Asura's reincarnations go at one point.

As for the rest of the thread I'm in agreement that she is entirely capable of dodging a Gyuki-sized Kamui and soul-rip, the only question left is whether or not she can resist Kotoamatsuki immediately, because if not she risks being ripped/warped if it at the very least it can scramble her thought for a second. A direct CST also wouldn't be good for anyone, including Kaguya.

Not having knowledge on these ninja is also a serious handicap, Minato can warp her at any point (including into a direct CST or Kamui warp hole, or right to any of these team members) and Kakashi can open a warp hole from an extended distance the size of Gyuki. Considering her easy-going attitude against the reincarnations of Indra and Asura, whom she had knowledge on, she will definitely be looking at these ninja as non-threats which is something that can be exploited.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2014)

Lol at Koto affecting Kaguya.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 6, 2014)

Kaguya has super teleportation. It is very likely that she could teleport right out of Kamuiland.

The only thing that might work on her is Kotoamatsukami, but I wouldn't expect it to affect someone who can completely take over a caster of Mugen Tsukiyomi. She's clearly too powerful to have her soul torn out; we saw that getting the bijuu out of Obito took the entire alliance.

She was wary of Naruto and Sasuke's tattoos, but that's probably because she was defeated by her sons and fears their power. Nothing less will touch her.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Kaguya kills hem by sending them into a ocean of lava


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> Kaguya kills hem by sending them into a ocean of lava



Nagato survives an extra 5 seconds via levitating


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jun 7, 2014)

L-O-L

Kaguya solos NV as it stands.


----------



## RedChidori (Jun 7, 2014)

Are you fuckin kidding me? Kaguya rapes them all in a tenth of a second. I'm surprised this thread isn't locked yet.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 7, 2014)

Kaguya's hair slurps up their puny chakras in a sec or two. A gross meal for her standards but she can't afford to lift a hand on weaklings.


----------



## Ninjaalex2 (Jun 7, 2014)

Kaguya wins no difficulty, she might not even have to move lmao.


----------

